# 240 tb swap



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I ve got a 1.6 I was going to swap a 240 tb to. will that work? has anyone tried it? I fit it up,it bolts on, I have the tps for itand Id have to go to nissan to get the new connector, but it seems like itll work- its only a little bigger, I dont know the actual size though. 

thanks
Todd


----------

